# Lucas Moura vs Douglas Costa



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

Lucas la prima volta che l'ho visto fu nel 2013, esordio in champions contro il Valencia, dove fece quello che voleva, devasto letteralmente la difesa spagnola e ricordo anche l'assist per Pastore dopo aver saltato 2 difensori. 
Pensavo potesse esplodere l'anno scorso e diventare un fuoriclasse, fino all'infortunio, e invece mi pare che da quando è arrivato al Psg si sia solo involuto. Secondo me ha un talento immenso se parliamo di doti tecniche-atletiche, ma non credo esploderà mai causa di lacune tattiche, che con Blanc in questi anni non è stato capace di cancellare. 


Douglas Costa a me non fa impazzire ed ha chiaramente meno talento di Moura, però nel contesto tattico del Bayern credo che possa diventare un ottimo giocatore, anche se mai un fuoriclasse. Guardiola dal punto di vista tattico credo sia il migliore, perfino giocatori anonimi come Rode e Rafinha con lui hanno un alto rendimento, quindi credo che Douglas in quel contesto anche se meno talentuoso, possa diventare un giocatore ben migliore di Lucas.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2015)

Non c'è paragone, al momento Lucas è una specie di Thiago Neves

Lo ricordate Neves? Quanti treni che perse

Douglas Costa al momento è l'esterno più forte che c'è insieme a Memphis, altro che Lucas

Ronaldo e Neymar fuori classifica ovviamente


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone, al momento Lucas è una specie di Thiago Neves
> 
> Lo ricordate Neves? Quanti treni che perse
> 
> ...



un pò esagerato...
prima che Douglas e Depay diventino tra i migliori esterni al mondo ne devono mangiare di pagnotte.. 
Concordo pure io che al Bayern, Costa, possa diventare un giocatore migliore ma aspetterei a dare un giudizio definitivo, dopo solo poco partite..
Ronaldo senza dubbio non è un esterno, un attaccante bracconiere ormai e nulla di più
Neymar va verso quella strada. Un esterno salta l'uomo costantemente e crossa. Esterni veri erano Giggs e Figo, Neymar e Ronaldo sono centravanti decentrati, di cui la maggior parte dei gol sono dentro l'area di rigore..


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2015)

Douglas Costa l'ho sempre ritenuto un buon giocatore,ma questo inizio di stagione al Bayern è da campione.
Lucas fa sempre il suo,ma non è ancora esploso come ci si aspettava.
Scelgo Costa.


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me Lucas dovrebbe cambiare aria ed andare in una squadra dove possa giocare titolare fisso.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Douglas Costa l'ho sempre ritenuto un buon giocatore,ma questo inizio di stagione al Bayern è da campione.
> Lucas fa sempre il suo,ma non è ancora esploso come ci si aspettava.
> Scelgo Costa.



Quoto. Se fa tutta la stagione così hanno trovato il sostituto di Robben.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> un pò esagerato...
> prima che Douglas e Depay diventino tra i migliori esterni al mondo ne devono mangiare di pagnotte..
> Concordo pure io che al Bayern, Costa, possa diventare un giocatore migliore ma aspetterei a dare un giudizio definitivo, dopo solo poco partite..
> Ronaldo senza dubbio non è un esterno, un attaccante bracconiere ormai e nulla di più
> Neymar va verso quella strada. Un esterno salta l'uomo costantemente e crossa. Esterni veri erano Giggs e Figo, Neymar e Ronaldo sono centravanti decentrati, di cui la maggior parte dei gol sono dentro l'area di rigore..



Centravanti decentrati, Benzema invece è un difensore centrale avanzato, dai su 

Accantona le antipatie...


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Centravanti decentrati, Benzema invece è un difensore centrale avanzato, dai su
> 
> Accantona le antipatie...



perché definirlo centravanti decentrato significa che mi sta antipatico? chiunque segua le partite del Real ormai si è accorto di come Cr7 non sia più un ala da almeno 4 anni, ma solo un finalizzatore




questi non sono gol alla inzaghi da centravanti vero? sopratutto noterai la notevole varietà dei gol e la fantasia 
Cr7 è ormai considerato il re dei tap-in e dei gol facili a due metri dalla porta, ma questo nell'ambiente calcistico è risaputo da anni(a quanto pare non per tutti i suoi fan boy) 

Non è mica vero che: "Cristiano Ronaldo has scored 70% of his goals at Real Madrid with just the one-touch"
No, ma io dico questo solo perché ho in antipatia Cr7 

Torna quando sarai preparato, per il momento sei rimandato sul tuo caro penaldo/tapinaldo


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Lucas la prima volta che l'ho visto fu nel 2013, esordio in champions contro il Valencia, dove fece quello che voleva, devasto letteralmente la difesa spagnola e ricordo anche l'assist per Pastore dopo aver saltato 2 difensori.
> Pensavo potesse esplodere l'anno scorso e diventare un fuoriclasse, fino all'infortunio, e invece mi pare che da quando è arrivato al Psg si sia solo involuto. Secondo me ha un talento immenso se parliamo di doti tecniche-atletiche, ma non credo esploderà mai causa di lacune tattiche, che con Blanc in questi anni non è stato capace di cancellare.
> 
> 
> Douglas Costa a me non fa impazzire ed ha chiaramente meno talento di Moura, però nel contesto tattico del Bayern credo che possa diventare un ottimo giocatore, anche se mai un fuoriclasse. Guardiola dal punto di vista tattico credo sia il migliore, perfino giocatori anonimi come Rode e Rafinha con lui hanno un alto rendimento, quindi credo che Douglas in quel contesto anche se meno talentuoso, possa diventare un giocatore ben migliore di Lucas.



perfetto.

Comunque è un peccato che Lucas non sia esploso. Dirò una castroneria, ma come potenziale tecnico-fisico poteva esssere un calciatore devastante. Da top5.


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> perfetto.
> 
> Comunque è un peccato che Lucas non sia esploso. Dirò una castroneria, ma come potenziale tecnico-fisico poteva esssere un calciatore devastante. Da top5.



si è vero, quando era in Brasile pensavo che fosse più forte anche di Neymar e anche in champions contro il Barca rimasi impressionato ad come riusciva da solo a spaccare la difesa blaugrana. 
Giocatori di questo genere sono abbastanza rari, pochi giocatori hanno quella rapidità e quella tecnica con la palla attaccata al piede.
Poi come spesso succede non basta solo il talento bisogna avere anche il carattere e crescere in un ambiente ideale.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> si è vero, quando era in Brasile pensavo che fosse più forte anche di Neymar e anche in champions contro il Barca rimasi impressionato ad come riusciva da solo a spaccare la difesa blaugrana.
> Giocatori di questo genere sono abbastanza rari, pochi giocatori hanno quella rapidità e quella tecnica con la palla attaccata al piede.
> Poi come spesso succede non basta solo il talento bisogna avere anche il carattere e crescere in un ambiente ideale.


.


----------



## mèuris (20 Settembre 2015)

Lucas,dopo un primo anno e mezzo abbastanza negativo, col Psg, l'anno scorso fece una bella stagione, prima di rompersi in Primavera. Secondo me ha dei grandissimi mezzi, ed è uno dei pochi esterni di alto livello,tra gli attuali, a giocare preferibilmente sulla fascia del piede, e non contromano. Veloce, tecnico, anche abbastanza concreto in zona goal. E può fare anche la seconda punta, volendo (in pratica,sta facendo quella, quest'anno).
Douglas Costa è forse più completo, nel senso che ha un repertorio forse più ampio,a mio parere. Certo, bisognerà vedere per quanto manterrà il suo livello attuale di gioco, ma è tecnicamente dotatissimo: sa controllare anche le palle più difficili, sa dribblare, sa fornire assist....inoltre,gioca su entrambe le fasce senza problemi.

Detto questo, confidando in una sua affermazione come si deve, prenderei Lucas. Secondo me, per quanto abbia meno giocate nel bagaglio tecnico, riuscisse a esprimersi come si deve (in parte, ha già iniziato a farlo lo scorso anno) diventerebbe devastante, con le sue corse palla al piede.


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Lucas,dopo un primo anno e mezzo abbastanza negativo, col Psg, l'anno scorso fece una bella stagione, prima di rompersi in Primavera. Secondo me ha dei grandissimi mezzi, ed è uno dei pochi esterni di alto livello,tra gli attuali, a giocare preferibilmente sulla fascia del piede, e non contromano. Veloce, tecnico, anche abbastanza concreto in zona goal. E può fare anche la seconda punta, volendo (in pratica,sta facendo quella, quest'anno).
> Douglas Costa è forse più completo, nel senso che ha un repertorio forse più ampio,a mio parere. Certo, bisognerà vedere per quanto manterrà il suo livello attuale di gioco, ma è tecnicamente dotatissimo: sa controllare anche le palle più difficili, sa dribblare, sa fornire assist....inoltre,gioca su entrambe le fasce senza problemi.
> 
> Detto questo, confidando in una sua affermazione come si deve, prenderei Lucas. Secondo me, per quanto abbia meno giocate nel bagaglio tecnico, riuscisse a esprimersi come si deve (in parte, ha già iniziato a farlo lo scorso anno) diventerebbe devastante, con le sue corse palla al piede.



Lucas ha certamente più dribbling e anche più tecnica in generale, Douglas principalmente butta la palla in avanti e corre. 
Lucas salta l'uomo in ogni modo, penso che nel dribbling sia inferiore solo a Messi e forse ad un Ribery al top.
Invece sono in disaccordo con il fatto che Lucas sia freddo sotto porta, penso che sia uno dei suoi principali difetti.

Douglas lo vedo meno talentuoso e più monotematico, ma in un contesto organizzato come quello del Bayern può diventare certamente un giocatore migliore.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2015)

Costa ad oggi è un giocatore maturo, che ha trovato la sia dimensione. L'altro è ancora un talento che ogni tanto stupisce per qualità e numeri, ma in campo ancora non ha una collocazione e nemmeno una mentalità. Ad oggi dubbi non ce ne stanno, tra qualche anno chissà, Moura ha tutte le carte in regola.


----------



## Torros (27 Novembre 2015)

come talento moura è proprio altra roba, fa cose che fanno in pochi. Costa è un bel giocatore da collettivo ma secondo non va oltre questo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2015)

Abbastanza imbarazzante il confronto per il povero Lucas, Costa è di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Torros (27 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbastanza imbarazzante il confronto per il povero Lucas, Costa è di un altro pianeta.



Ma nn mi pare proprio 4 gol per entrambi fino ad ora, non si parla di George Best e Menez


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2015)

Douglas costa è nettamente superiore


----------



## Marco23 (27 Novembre 2015)

Lucas ha molto più talento, ma in questo momento Costa è più concreto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2015)

Questa volta sono d'accordo su tutta la linea  
Lucas ha talento ma purtroppo si è involuto tantissimo al PSG, forse farebbe bene a cambiare aria; Costa, invece, è certamente esaltato dal contesto Bayern però è anche merito suo aver fatto 12 assist in 12 partite di Bundesliga.
Costa sta riportando in auge l'ala mancina vecchio stampo, che ara la fascia e fornisce valanghe di assist; per ora la partenza è stata sprint, vediamo se manterrà questi ritmi. Lucas, se si riprendesse, potrebbe essere l'altra ala vecchia maniera, non a piedi invertiti, dall'altro lato del campo e con Neymar in mezzo il Brasile potrebbe avere un attacco esplosivo, però è tutto da verificare, è praticamente chiuso da chiunque a Parigi. Ora come ora scelgo Costa naturalmente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ma nn mi pare proprio 4 gol per entrambi fino ad ora, non si parla di George Best e Menez



Quindi entrambi meno forti di Dybala


----------

